# Smoking Fatties for our 4/20 Wedding



## emmilou23 (Feb 7, 2012)

My fiance and I have tried the SMF recipe for smoking a fatty and they are amazing.  Now he wants to do this for our wedding buffet as well. 

My question is:  Can you make in advance and re-warm them and still get good results? 

I don't want to serve something that isn't that great.  I want people to enjoy every bite as we have when made and ate on the spot, but I can't smoke them on the day of...at least not ALL of them.  I think I will need to make at least 20 of them for a crowd of 100.  I will also have other food items available..we are doing an hor'dourves and dessert buffet.


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 7, 2012)

When and where 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  sounds like a great time...just kidding.

First off CONGRATS,  They are still just as good warmed up


----------



## emmilou23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks!  We love them, but don't usually have much for leftovers!  It should be a hell of a party...doing it Vegas style!  :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2012)

Fatties are very easy to make then reheat! If you make them the day before just refrigerate them & then put them into a 350 degree oven for a few minutes to warm them back up & get the bacon crispy again.

Would you update your profile info to include your location, then head over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all welcome you to SMF. Thanks!


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like my type of wedding. Fatties and a open bar. When do we get our invites?? Heck I'll bring a fattie for a wedding present....lol


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats Emmilou. Like Al said they are easily reheated. Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 8, 2012)

The only issue I have with warming them up is the bacon is all soft which I don't care for but if you crisp them up in the oven like Al said that should take care of that.


----------



## emmilou23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for the info!!!!  We are currently prepping fatties and will be smoking up a frenzy this weekend and every weekend from now through the wedding!!  I have 10 started and plan to make another 20 of them as well!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats Emmilou! I'll bet it will be a grand time and wonderful food! Have an awesome day! As for the reheating...in the oven works well.


----------



## emmilou23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  We will be reheating in the oven then transferring the chafing pans and keeping them "warm" that way.  I plan on them being flavorful enough that if they aren't SUPER hot they will still taste awesome!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 14, 2012)

Smokin fatties....420....Sounds like a GREAT time


----------



## capntrip (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree reheat in oven works great I make a couple and freeze 1 and it's almost as good as made fresh


----------



## 1beezer (Mar 15, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Smokin fatties....420....Sounds like a GREAT time


uh huh :)


----------



## thomthomkc (Apr 5, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Smokin fatties....420....Sounds like a GREAT time


I'm surprised it took 11 posts before someone said it. haha.


----------

